# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Money

## Rumghoul

I am hearing that travelers checks are no longer accepted at many places in Jamaica (except for banks).  Just wondering what everyone is doing about getting cash while in Treasure Beach?  I generally don't carry much cash on me as I can use credit cards, but most places in TB are cash only.

----------


## TAH

Bring money.

----------


## JitterBug

bank machines are plentiful.

----------


## johng

Many places in TB take plastic especially hotels and restaurants, etc... Cash talks everywhere though....

----------


## Chrispy

scotiabank atm in Black river otherwise there is only 1 atm in TB, unless there is a change form last Jan., and my card didn't work = had to go back to Black River one day for cash

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Most large grocery stores in Black River have a cambio with excellent rates. Just past the police station a short route taxi ride away is Crossroads where I was told you can exchange money at the gas station although I've never checked this out myself.

----------

